# Need help installing motherboard into case and installing RAM for dual channel config



## audiobahn1000 (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok I have the Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 motherboard.  I am trying to figure out how to put it in the case.  I have the processor in and its ready to go in the case.  I am just not sure how to put it in.  In the directions it says “Remove the I/O plate from the back of the case and replace it with provided motherboard I/O plate.”.  What does that mean?  What’s an I/O plate?  The problem I am running into is the case has like 50 holes in it to put those gold screw things that space the motherboard off the case.  Well I am not sure what holes to use.  There are like 10 different holes on the motherboard.  Are they all for screws?  I noticed there are two type of holes.  Just normal holes then there are holes with 8 golden metal circles around them.  I was not sure if they were for screws.  Here is what I am talking about:












Also the manual for my motherboard said it has the ability to support dual channel technology.  What is dual channel technology?  It said it doubles the bandwidth of the memory speed or something like that.  Anyway I have two gigs of Corsair XMX2 memory.  The manual said I need to put the memory in the same color channels for the dual channel to work.  So I put the two sticks of memory in the same colored slots not the slots grouped together right?  Does it mater if I choose the red or yellow ones?


----------



## The_Other_One (Aug 31, 2006)

Does your manual not have pictures?  The IO pannel is the place where all the ports are...  You remove the old one from your case and replace it with the one for the motherboard...

As for screws, I always just use screws in the holes WITH the metal ring.  I'm not 100% sure, but I think the others are for plastic stand-offs.  If you tried to use a screw in one of those, you'd probably end up hitting something on the motherboard you weren't suppose to.  See how there's more room around the rings?

Now for the RAM, do just as the manual says.  As for which color, check the manual.  Typcially, it doesn't matter, but I try to use the first slots.  Normally the manual will say which is slot 1, 2, 3, 4, or sometimes it's printed on the board.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 31, 2006)

For memory the usual two color method determines whether the board is configured for dual or single channel mode. The black colored dimm slots on most boards are the second slot with the blue or green colored used when you are installing two dimms alone. Ususally those will be A1, B1 while the black colored on boards with 3 or 4 slots will be for additional memory. On some model boards filling all dimm slots will force the single channel mode.

 For mounting a board the process there is simply by aligning the pci slots to the rear of the case where the openings are. You put the mounts usually three across under the holes with the silver colored metal bands surrounding the opening. Those are ground contacts. The small metal plate will fill the opening at the rear of the case where the keyboard, mouse, usb ports, and any input for onboard sound are found.

 You will note that the closest dimm slot to the ide socket(black) is dimm #4 suggesting the yellow slots are use with two dimms. The blue colored slot at the rear of the board is for a PCI-Express video with the white colored being the standard pci slots.


----------



## tomcatuk (Aug 31, 2006)

Only screw the board in using the holes with the metal rings - using the other ones can short out your board (not good - I know someone who managed that!)

If you've got a pair of matching DIMMS, but them in memory slots of the same colour and dual channel should enable itself.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 1, 2006)

tomcatuk said:


> Only screw the board in using the holes with the metal rings - using the other ones can short out your board (not good - I know someone who managed that!)
> 
> If you've got a pair of matching DIMMS, but them in memory slots of the same colour and dual channel should enable itself.


 
 On enabling the dual channel mode the manual will explain which slots to install a pair of dimms into. Generally the first and third slots are used for this configuration. Most models will remain in single channel in any other then specified there.


----------



## audiobahn1000 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok thanks.  I got it in.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 1, 2006)

1st and 3rd, 2nd and 4th will work for dual channel.  Or all of them together.

The holes without the rings are for standoffs.  If you look carefully you will note that none of them line up with the screw holes in the case.

IO plate is that rectangular plate on the back of the case where the keyboard, mouse and other ports are.


----------



## audiobahn1000 (Sep 1, 2006)

Gigabyte said I need to use the channels closest to the CPU and they must be the same color to use the dual channel conig.  So I used slot 1 and 3.  They are the same color and they are closest to the CPU.


----------



## Burgerbob (Sep 1, 2006)

audiobahn1000 said:


> Gigabyte said I need to use the channels closest to the CPU and they must be the same color to use the dual channel conig.  So I used slot 1 and 3.  They are the same color and they are closest to the CPU.



That would be correct, on most boards that is the case, as it is on mine.


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine has the dimms beside each other instead of having them mixed up like htat.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 1, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> 1st and 3rd, 2nd and 4th will work for dual channel. Or all of them together.
> 
> The holes without the rings are for standoffs. If you look carefully you will note that none of them line up with the screw holes in the case.
> 
> IO plate is that rectangular plate on the back of the case where the keyboard, mouse and other ports are.


 
 On many boards let alone those with 3 not 4 dimm slots the single channel mode is even seen when all slots are "populated" as the term goes. That has been one thing to note since the first Socket 939 model came out. This was also seen on the Socket A and older Intel boards that first supported the dual channel mode. You have to refer to the user's manual specifically when installing memory on any make and model board.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 1, 2006)

for the record I/O stands for Input/Output


----------



## PC eye (Sep 2, 2006)

On most cases you have to use the back plate included with the board itself to slide it into place when lowering it down onto the mounts. Often the original has phillips head screws holding inplace that you reuse for that. Also notice that the center row of mounts is offset and not dead center of the board when going to put those in. That will keep you from grounding the board out.


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 2, 2006)

PC eye said:


> On many boards let alone those with 3 not 4 dimm slots the single channel mode is even seen when all slots are "populated" as the term goes. That has been one thing to note since the first Socket 939 model came out. This was also seen on the Socket A and older Intel boards that first supported the dual channel mode. You have to refer to the user's manual specifically when installing memory on any make and model board.



Well that is fine and dandy, but he wasn't asking about any other board.  He was only talking about his.  So, staying on topic, I answered him specifically about his board.  My answer was correct.  I don't understand why you posted that.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 2, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> Well that is fine and dandy, but he wasn't asking about any other board. He was only talking about his. So, staying on topic, I answered him specifically about his board. My answer was correct. I don't understand why you posted that.


 
 The simple answer to that would be to look at that if and when the next board comes along and there is wonder why a new board then remains in the single channel not dual channel mode.You always go by what the manufacturer says to avoid any "UT OHs"  !


----------



## SirKenin (Sep 2, 2006)

Do you think I'm stupid or something???  I mean... Come on.  Give me some credit.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 2, 2006)

SirKenin said:


> Do you think I'm stupid or something??? I mean... Come on. Give me some credit.


 
 Who me? How I could possibly think dat?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 2, 2006)

PC eye said:


> Who me? How I could possibly think dat?




not you, but i can


----------



## PC eye (Sep 2, 2006)

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> not you, but i can


 
 Besides getting a little lost off subject how could you say such a thing?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 2, 2006)

PC eye said:


> Besides getting a little lost off subject how could you say such a thing?




like this

*types up letters on keyboard*not you, but i can*stops typings up letters on keyboard*


----------



## PC eye (Sep 2, 2006)

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> like this
> 
> *types up letters on keyboard*not you, but i can*stops typings up letters on keyboard*


 
 I'll let SirKenin touch that one!


----------

